# Texas City Dike - BEWARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

After coming in from a good day of fishing yesterday I noticed that there was a couple police officers in the parking lot at the end of the dike. At first I thought it was the normal game wardens doing a survey, but I then noticed that they were investigating a crime scene. There were four trucks that had been broken into. The windows were completely broken and they had stolen stereos out of these trucks and whatever else they could get their hands on. It was unbelievable! I have heard about this happening before but I had never seen it. It is real. My advice is that if you have to go night fishing, don't put in at the dike. Just wanted to let everyone know what happened and say please be careful. This is why I carry a 45 with 230 gr. hollow points everywhere I go!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I've been worried about that very thing happening to my truck. Thanks for the heads up. PS, Don't leave that 45 in your truck!


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

These thugs will do it during the day too, be careful. I choose not to fish there anymore, until they start beefing up that area with more police. They need to be plain clothed too.


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

*I agree*

I talked to the police officers and asked them how often they send someone out here to patrol (just to see what they would say) and he said that they patrol more during the day and not as often at night! I think that they need someone out there all the time!

Boom - The gun goes fishing with me every time!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Big Red said:


> I talked to the police officers and asked them how often they send someone out here to patrol (just to see what they would say) and he said that they patrol more during the day and not as often at night! I think that they need someone out there all the time!
> 
> Boom - The gun goes fishing with me every time!


Big Red, Mine to. I'd rather loose my truck that my sig!


----------



## Santiago (May 21, 2004)

Thre dike is very dangerous. So also is skyline drive if any of you wade fish from there.


----------



## jackcu (Dec 28, 2004)

always put in at dollar point marina. Yea he charges qa small fee but I think its safer thatn the dike. its a long way from the dike and much smaller parking lot. A little longer run but I thinks its worth it.


----------



## Da Rook (Oct 19, 2004)

dammn illegal aliens


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Some of Texas City's finest no doubt.


----------



## 04Tundra (Apr 15, 2005)

i was there saturday night till sunday mornin. i saw a few guys walkin around, couple of cars pull next to my truck and sat in there. 25 mins later they left.


----------



## bburge (Aug 5, 2004)

Seems to me that a dike with one road in and out should be pretty easy to monitor if they were focused on it for any period of time.


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Maybe if they opened up a coffee/donut shop or something it would be patroled more. Just teasing of course.


----------



## poppincork (Jun 28, 2004)

Get you a good watchdog and let him sleep in the truck while you fish...That's what my buddy does.....nobody seems to bother his truck.....Some times in the summer he ties him up to the bumper...He just growls and bites...does not bark much...


----------



## mmosur (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm thinking about heading to the dike this weekend to fish. I usually fish out of West bay (Sea Isle) but want to try a new spot. Any pointers on where to fish on the dike and what bait to use would be a big help. And as I am a CCW permit holder, I'll be bringing my little friend along as well.
Thanks,
MM


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

This place has always been a have for the thieves, haven't waded there in along time but back in the late 80's and earlt 90's it was bad back then. they just watch knowing that you can't get out of thw water and up the hill fast enough to do anything if you see them in action, best not to leave anything in your vehicle if possible. McCollum park in Trinty bay was another bad spot, it got so bad over there it was easier to leave your truck unlocked for them that way they didn't tear it up getting into it.


----------



## spider373 (Sep 10, 2005)

I am new. Just got my first boat, a Hydra-sports 180CC with 115HP Yammi 4-stroke. 

I am concerned. Are there other ramps close to the Jetties I can launch my boat ? I do not mind pay a small fee.

Thanks for advice.

Greg


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I put in last friday about 6am --saw a guy in a truck baige chevy coming thru the boat parking lot --I gave him the "HAIRY EYBALL" --he shook his head and drove down the road.--just had a bad feiling @ the dude.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Spider, I don't believe the Dike is a bad place to launch during the day. Just wouldn't do it at night. I have launched there for quite some time and have never had a problem. I know daparson from this website launches there every time he fishes also and haven't heard of any problems with him either. As of late there have been alot more police officers hanging around there. If you still don't feel comfortable, go to the Galveston Yacht Basin. The bait and launch fees are a little steep for my taste, but your vehicle would be safe.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Time and Time again I've seen broken windows in vehicles and police officers investigating the crime scene. I just can't believe you have to worry about these scum bags breaking into your vehicle when you are out enjoying the bay. It's just a sad state of affairs what this world is becoming too. Very sad indeed.


----------



## spider373 (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks, Seahunt.


----------



## beach (Jun 15, 2004)

Has anyone heard of this **** going on behind San Luis, i.e. the Water Tower area?


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

I have heard of this happening down there as well. Talked to some people a couple of months ago that stayed overnight on the bay side just past the bridge, only to wake up the next morning and find some of their poles and bait buckets were gone. I personally had someone walk through my camp early in the morning, around 2:30, about 3 years ago casing my equipment. I sure scared the bejesus out of him when I stood up from my chair (which I had hidden behind my truck) and asked him what the [email protected]#$ he was doing. I didn't have my pistol with me, only a wooden baseball bat. I now carry my pistol and won't hesitate to let you know I have it, thieves beware! I am not trying to sound all macho or anything but I do not like people messing with MY stuff, go get your own!


----------



## jsb223 (May 23, 2004)

I was driving down by the Federal boat ramp on the ICW a couple miles out of Surfside a few years back a saw trucks sitting on slashed tires w/ windows caved in...


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

jsb223 where is that boat ramp at?


----------



## jsb223 (May 23, 2004)

2.25 miles east of 332 along Bluewater Hwy turn left and do a zig then a zag. You dead end at the ramp...


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Maybe like was mentioned earlier, someone could put up a "Dunkin Donuts" opening soon sign and the federalies may patrol more often checking on the progress of the donut shop....


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

lol.


----------



## plugger21 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Texas City*

I hate when people from other areas assume that the people on the dike reflect the general population of Texas City. Granted, Texas City is no yuppie suburb but I promise you most of the people you see on the dike are not from Texas City.


----------



## Conti (Jun 30, 2005)

Im right with you on that Plugger21. If the city would start charging some sort of fee to get on the dike I believe this would eliminate a lot of the rif-raf. Its a shame something like this has to be done in order for the honest people in our society which is most of us to feel some what safe. Nice boat by the way Plugger21.


----------



## Bruno (Aug 15, 2005)

There also seems to be a rash of break ins and vandalism at SLP pier.


----------



## garrett (Aug 12, 2005)

beware always


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Crack does not care if it's day or night, poor or rich neighborhood, crowded or desolate.


----------



## dpdogwood (Aug 9, 2005)

On one of the Canadian TV shows, there was a black comedian who said he misses Bill Clinton.

"Yep, that's right - I miss Bill Clinton! He was the closest thing we ever got to having a black man as President.

Number 1 - He played the sax.
Number 2 - He smoked weed.
Number 3 - He had his way with ugly white women.

Even now? Look at him. his wife works, and he don't! And, he gets a check from the government every month.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Silverspoon said:


> Maybe if they opened up a coffee/donut shop or something it would be patroled more. Just teasing of course.


If someone would put in one of these at Sansom Yarborough that sold coffee, donuts, ice and frozen bait....they would be fat and happy from March till October.


----------



## DargelJohn (May 26, 2004)

*Speaking of Texas City*

If you ever stop at the Whataburger in Texas City, keep your rig in plain view. We stopped there once for a meal, drove home to Katy and discovered that all of our tackle in the boat was missing. This happened in the daylight. DJ


----------



## DPG (Aug 13, 2005)

Has anyone been out to the pier on the end of the dike since the storm? I haven't been able to call them. Maybe they lost phone/power.


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

People are sad.


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

I've lived in and fished Texas City for 50 years. Yes, crime is a big concern here as well as most any area of considerable population. I've had my vehicle broken in to and had gear stolen. It sucks, no doubt, but I keep on keeping on. I've learned not to leave anything in my truck that someone may want and I carry backup if I'm confronted. The dike is a convenient place to launch and fish. I'll keep on fishing there, but share everyone's feelings about the situation.

My buddy caught this red Tuesday morning on the end of the dike and I caught the chaired red about an hour later. Finger mullet for bait. A few flounder are showing up along the rockline on the channel side of the dike.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

*hoolugs or whatever*

well i gather from the talk that nothing has changed. Fellows as long as they can hock our fishing equipment for a few bucks and buy a little whatever they are using to make them feel good for the moment, they will continue. if you spend the night on the beach fishing it not safe to be out there unarmed. The thieves know all the parking spots that we leave our rides at when we wade. Mark your reels with your tdl, I urge all my reel cleaning customers to let me engrave either their name or an id # in the seat of their reels when i clean them. this won't stop them but it will help id your euipment if the authorities find it in a pawn shop, and by all means report all loses to them.

take care - stay safe and may GOD BLESS


----------



## Fishing Bear (Sep 30, 2005)

This has been going on for years, my jeep was broken in to about 5 years ago in the middle of the day. The cops there are a joke, they know this has been going on and they do nothing about it. I even found one of the thieves beeper in my jeep after I got home and I took it back down to the police station and never heard another word.


----------



## DPG (Aug 13, 2005)

sailnham said:


> I've lived in and fished Texas City for 50 years. Yes, crime is a big concern here as well as most any area of considerable population. I've had my vehicle broken in to and had gear stolen. It sucks, no doubt, but I keep on keeping on. I've learned not to leave anything in my truck that someone may want and I carry backup if I'm confronted. The dike is a convenient place to launch and fish. I'll keep on fishing there, but share everyone's feelings about the situation.
> 
> My buddy caught this red Tuesday morning on the end of the dike and I caught the chaired red about an hour later. Finger mullet for bait. A few flounder are showing up along the rockline on the channel side of the dike.


 Nice fish!! Where do you get your finger mullet?


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

The finger mullet have been thick along the dike. A few casts and we have been getting all we need. I've been going in the morning at around daylight and heading home by 10am. Quite a few reds have been showing up lately.


----------

